# how to clean mylar



## hashplant420 (Feb 26, 2009)

i was wondering if some one could tell me a good way of cleaning off mylar.ive tried glass cleaner and it seems to leave streaks still was thinking of trying vinegar.just for the sole purpose that it kills bugs especaly aphids but cant spray plants with it.any sugestions or opinons would be apreciated


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 26, 2009)

ive tried the glass cleaner too and ruined all of my mylar.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2009)

I never found a good way to clean mylar...which is one of the reasons that I switched to Panda Film.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cleaning Mylar with Windex makes Mylar loose its reflectiveness and in some cases makes it cloudy, ammonia is the culprit here - if you need to use anything, I would use the aerosol "Sprayaway" that is safe for window tint...*


----------



## Growdude (Feb 26, 2009)

Ive used some Flora clean diluted with a little water, you could use any kind of flushing agent im sure, its supposed to dissolve nutes so I sayed hey lets try it.

Works ok but nothing will work once it gets nutes really dried up on there.


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2009)

flat white paint cleans up well with soap 'n water..


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2009)

when i built my box, i thought quite a bit about this. i used coil stock...white sheet metal that they make seamless gutters from. after every grow i sterilize the box, as a result...no bugs or diseases...ever


----------



## hashplant420 (Feb 26, 2009)

ok so im thinking of goin with the panda plastic it goin to cost me actually 30 cents a foot cheaper then my mylar. i got the 2 mil mylar thats why i was trying to save it ..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 26, 2009)

regular soap water..But ..IMO..Milar is cheap and i replace..Hope this helps





			
				hashplant420 said:
			
		

> i was wondering if some one could tell me a good way of cleaning off mylar.ive tried glass cleaner and it seems to leave streaks still was thinking of trying vinegar.just for the sole purpose that it kills bugs especaly aphids but cant spray plants with it.any sugestions or opinons would be apreciated


----------



## leafminer (Feb 26, 2009)

Damp sponge with a touch of detergent and a fluffy towel to dry it.


----------

